# Filleting fish



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2011)

Just thought you guys might get a kick out of this photo album... me, some knives, some fish, and maybe a couple of veggies 

Enjoy:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150322818028860.356978.369479678859&type=1

(sorry its only on facebook... its too much to upload here)


----------



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## riverie (Oct 5, 2011)

iwashi ?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2011)

aji and sanma, but we also cut up tai, saba, katsuo, ika, and sawara


----------



## riverie (Oct 5, 2011)

nice cut Jon. quick question... do they sear katsuo and sawara like the way we do normally here ?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2011)

not always... depends on what they are going to do with it and what area you are in


----------



## riverie (Oct 5, 2011)

i see, thank you Jon... i always curious about this. now i wish i can go there to enjoy their takoyaki .


----------



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2011)

lol... the only takoyaki i had this year was "takoyaki" doughnuts... horrible


----------



## riverie (Oct 5, 2011)

at least it's not frozen takoyaki like mostly we got here in NYC . i'm visiting Japan next year most likely.... i will make a list of what should i eat there , ankimo, fugu, takoyaki, and okonomiyaki is a must...


----------



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2011)

i had basashi (and other horse parts), kujira, and hamo a bunch this year


----------



## bishamon (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice, makes me want to get some practice fish again. I did get a couple whole aji and saba the other day. Whose Suisin was that?


----------



## bishamon (Oct 6, 2011)

By the way your talk of kujira etc. inspired me to post up several dozen pictures of the food I had in Japan in the What's Cooking section. Man, I want to go back.


----------



## heirkb (Oct 6, 2011)

riverie said:


> at least it's not frozen takoyaki like mostly we got here in NYC . i'm visiting Japan next year most likely.... i will make a list of what should i eat there , ankimo, fugu, takoyaki, and okonomiyaki is a must...


 
Frozen takyoyaki? Isn't there that little hole in the wall place near St. Mark's that always makes their own?


----------

